# Oil Based about to exit



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Most of us are aware of the fact that oil base paints are going to be removed from the markets due to VOC issues. My paintstore said Devoe and P&L were removing theirs toward the end of this year or first part of next year. 
He was not sure what SW and BM plans are

For you guys who like the oils you might want to stock up on your favorite colors...:blink:


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

That is not 100% true, as you are aware in ny they removed all the oil-based products 3 years ago but have since re-fourmulated many of the oil-based products...bm still carries satin impervo oil, and many other oil-based the new ones will be voc complient...


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here in PA paint stores are allowed to sell the alkyds they had on the shelves when the rule took effect, and some stores piled up their stockrooms in anticipation of the change. But those reserves are slowly depleting, just as painting season arrives. - Taken from the news back in 05.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

It depends on the State and the Company

A few states up here in New England already forbid oils, and a few companies have taken them off the shelves as a preemptive measure

SW's company owned stores out here carry precious few oils (if any)

Ben Moore plans to continue the name game to keep the customers supplied with them
(SaniFlat is now called a Calcimine Recoater, Satin Impervo will be labeled as for "metal", some other old faves are now "Industrial")


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slickshift said:


> SaniFlat is now called a Calcimine Recoater,


Oh that's just PRICELESS !!!!


SaniFlat ..... a cal-coter !!!???


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Funny...but true


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Calcutta??? Isn't that in India? :blink:


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Not only are oils going bye bye, but also are alot of your latex's. I couldn't find the link. The facts are listed under OTC's regulations for the upcoming regulations. By 2010 all flat finishes (oil and latex) need to be under 100 grams and a couple years later all other finishes need to be there too. You will be seeing alot of reformulations. If they don't reformulate soon, there products will be available on a very limited basis. This rule does not apply to industrial products. Start using green products now and your learning curve later will be better. I've tried out some reformulated and green products lately. Real nice. Some are better than their predecessors. I'll continue to look for the link that explains the changes.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

The 2010 regulations are national for the most part. So oils/laquers will certainly change! We have great success w/ our compliant laquers. It's a great product.

But the "real" issue for you all as applicators is the latex materials, in my opinion. Int/Ext "house paints" I assume is the majority of your business. There are very few paint companies that have latex products in the bucket now, that will be compliant in 2010. Mythic & Yolo (not to compare the two) are likely the "green" products that perform well today that could meet 2010 measures. Sorry if I left out other "green" products that work well.

Colorant is going to be a major key to meeting 2010 regulations. We are working diligently to meet these new regulations to meet our painters needs today w/ the products they currently use. Issues w/ these new regs....
How will the product you use today (you know how it works) spray? hang? brush? touch up? tint?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I am one of the first to tilt at windmills and question sacred cows, and I will scream in joy from the rooftops the day no painter can buy oil based paints. I have done some of my best work with oils, and I hate them to this day.

Meanwhile, for the past 6 years of hearing about the day, coming soon, when oils will no longer be available is making me


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Colorant is going to be a major key to meeting 2010 regulations


Basically, most "latex" (acrylic) paints use the universal tint system
Which means the tints are solvent ("oil") based


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Just curious, is there any data available that shows reducing VOC's has a measurable effect in air quality?


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a good place to start. Be prepared to quit your day job. If you have specific ?'s several of us have extensive knowledge here.
Thanks,
Keir
http://www.epa.gov/iaq/voc.html


----------



## dvab (Mar 12, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Basically, most "latex" (acrylic) paints use the universal tint system
> Which means the tints are solvent ("oil") based


That's not quite right. Most UTC's are filled with surfactants and glycols that allow them to mix in both latex and oil based paints but they are technically waterbased. Only specialty industrial colorants are really oil based. True waterborne colorants are made without all the glycols which is the primary source of VOC'c in colorants (it's also the primary reason that performance in deep colors suffers in latex paints). There are a few of these true waterborne systems out there already; BM's Aura colorants and a Degussa system that is seldom seen. As for the demise of oils, as long as there is a quart exemption, they will likely remain. Southcoast (LA) has the toughest rules in the country yet they still allow quarts of most oil paints. So far, the EPA has not finalized AIM rules but it's a safe bet that AIM will move to OTC rules (as will Canada). However, it's also a safe bet that OTC will move to Southcoast rules. So far, no one is proposing the inclusion of colorant in calculating VOC's with the exception of the new Greenseal (GS-11) guidelines that go into effect in 2010 which do set fairly liberal VOC limits that include colorant. http://www.greenseal.org/certification/environmental.cfm


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I will scream in joy from the rooftops the day no painter can buy oil based paints. I have done some of my best work with oils, and I hate them to this day.


ME TOO! :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

More regulation foisted upon us by the goverment in response to the new and unproven religion. GLOBAL WARMING​ 


:notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:​ 

Believe or be dismissed as ignorant.​ 

​


----------

